# Clever use of work area...



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

I've developed what I think is a pretty badass system for using my work areas and thought I would see how similar it is to what eveyone else does…

I've got a nice 2×6 workbench that is my "main table" then two 2×2 tables- one of which is a few inches lower and holds my miter saw so that the 2×2 and the main can act as extensions. Then I keep a folding step ladder with a tray next to the main table.

At any given time one or two partial and neglected projects sit on the main table. Along with drinks, harbor freight coupons and misc tools I set down. The overflow from this goes on the step ladder. I bury my chop saw in cut off scraps that I am convinced I will use. This forms a continuous pile that crawls over the 2×2. I do most of my assembly on top of the pile of scraps on the 2×2. If I want an actual work surface where I can get something done- I use the top of the table saw.


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

You are behind the times, I've been doing that for years… ;-)


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

My shop got so crapped up the other day that I had to use my drill press table for the glue-up of a small frame. To my surprise, I found that its fence and hold-down tracks were perfect for the task! I guess next I'll try to use the glass windows for scary-sharpening!


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

The table of my radial arm saw gets used as a place to pile stuff far more often than it gets used for cutting…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Check blogs about my shop clean up. I could probably have topped any mess you have.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

paper towel holder I bought this past summer.


----------



## jward1005 (Nov 27, 2012)

drpdrp, you are an honest man. You have a dynamic work path. Congratulations.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Been there done that plus a whole lot worse. No shop will ever be perfect.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a workbench that is too tall for woodworking so it serves as purgatory for things that have no permanent place or are on their way to their rightful place. My other workbench is the perfect height for woodworking and the top cleared but is closed off by my lathe + stand so that I can't get to it. My rolling workbench is holding up my portable router table because the table it normally sets on is covered up by something else. My newest workbench in the back is covered in miscellaneous half completed projects. I can't move the lathe + stand because it's home is the "temporary" home of several sheets of plywood and a stack of molding plus other random wood that won't fit anywhere else (and by temporary I mean the crap has been there for 2 years). My other lathe is on the floor next to my drill press because it's stand is being used by the miter saw which used to set on the workbench that is cleared but I can't get to. So unfortunately the only work surface left is my tablesaw. Man, I really need to get rid of that plywood and molding (which is actually happening, I started over the holiday).


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rickm, you have a workbench too tall for woodworking? You must have "richgreer" legs.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know what that means but the bench is somewhere around 42-44 inches tall, never measured so I'm estimating. It was there when I moved in. Occasionally handy for tinkering but useless for woodworking. Someday I'll tear it out.


----------



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

ColonelTravis we are true brothers in arms- I've got the same make and model paper towel holder.

Thanks guys- you make me feel better.


----------

